# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвер на Win98

## nagaibak

Здравствуйте!
У меня на компе стоит Win98, когда я втавляю флешку он требует драйвера для устройства. Подскажите, где их можо скачать (и как их установить)?

----------


## Cheechako

Можно заняться поисками на http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&topic=17759#1 (с учётом имеющихся там предупреждений о возможном падении системы), либо на сайте изготовителя; заставить Win98 понимать произвольные USB-устройства весьма проблематично.

----------


## nagaibak

Я переустанавливал ОС. Раньше он у меня понимал (какие-то драйвера устанавливал раньше, а щас я их потерял). И вот остался я без рук

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 15 секунд_
Я понял в чем причина,спасибо. Ваша ссылка мне очень помогла

----------

